# Ti22 | Chris Harris's S4 Interior..



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sure most of you will know this car.. see chris's various youtube drive vidoes and PH threads for more details:

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=27381

So, he bought it in a bit of a mess and intended to keep it that way (he's much more a driver than a polisher!). However, as the summer has (finally!) warmed up, the smell in the car had got too much to bear, so we got the call to see what could be done! I've seen the car before, so when we arrived I wasn't as shocked about it initially :









Then I started delving a bit deeper.. boot side panels removed:



Then spare wheel compartment door and spare wheel removed...



This is a view down the side of the subwoofer into the very bottom of the spare wheel well!



So, everything out..



And scrub everything..







Starting to get there now. Wheel well after removing the subwoofer and carpet to clean..



Rear load area before and after..





Now onto the rest of the cabin. Rear seats first:



rear seat removed:



Ahh thats better!



Front seats before:





Steering wheel before:



Finally the finished shots!:







]





[/URL

The pollen filter was then removed and the interior and airconditioning system treated with a deodouriser and disinfectant, reaching the back of the condenser where smells can linger!

How was it afterwards? Read what Chris thought here:

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=27991

Thanks for reading!

James @ ti22


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic, was hoping we'd see a write up after seeing it on Chris' Twitter last week! Superb job, really made a difference and it's a real shame he won't have the outside cared for! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding James some turn around after that mess.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

haha that bloke is a hero :driver: but such a slob :doublesho

Great turn around!!!! :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

The man is cool as but now he's just okay ha!

Well done rather you than me on that one!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr Harris is a filthy pig for sure, that is disgusting and they say you can tell a lot about a person who lives like this ..

I don't envy you on that one James ..


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

It's criminal to treat a car like that.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

I cant believe mr harris was able to bare the smell that long! Great turnaround and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice to see a thread of a well used car and a great turn around. Good job!!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That must have smelled like death in there. Boak !!

Great turnaround and im sure it's only a matter of weeks before its back to stenchville.

Good job man


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Great Turnaround, been waiting for this since i seen @MonkeyMan tweet it.

Chris harris is a legend. I watch all his vids soooo much better than top gear. Chris Harris, Harry Metcalfe and Tiff Needel so to a car show together


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome job, thanks for sharing.
What did he think when you were finished?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ouch that was bad.. Amazing turnaround for sure!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Why are people blaiming Harris for the mess?

He bought from someone else who left it a disgrace.

£15K for a 2009 S4 doesn't seem a bad deal. 

Good job on the tidy up.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr Harris really was intending to just leave it alone but I think he must have been overpowered by the stench. 

Just needs to sort out that battered exterior now, no matter how cool he thinks it looks we know it just looks crap.

Great turnaround.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I like Chris Hrris and miss his write ups in EVO. But how can anyone live in a car like that, especially the dog hair, it must of stank!!! :doublesho

Nice job though but I bet you won't be disappointed to not see it again.... unless he becomes a regular that is and you can keep on top of it! :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Porkypig said:


> I like Chris Hrris and miss his write ups in EVO. But how can anyone live in a car like that, especially the dog hair, it must of stank!!! :doublesho
> 
> Nice job though but I bet you won't be disappointed to not see it again.... unless he becomes a regular that is and you can keep on top of it! :thumb:


He posts videos all the time on his youtube channel.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> He posts videos all the time on his youtube channel.


Yeah I catch up with them there and on Piston heads, just miss his contrbutions in Evo mag though. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Breathing apparatus required?

Nice little turnaround chap:thumb:


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

All that dog juice on the trim is disgusting. Imagine the stench in there. Foul.

Great job. It must have stunk to high heaven while you were doing it.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

lol. Looks like the car was used for transporting cattle!


----------



## BM-Addict (Jul 2, 2013)

Apparently Chris bought it from his Uncle Mick who used it to tow his chrome plated caravan :lol:

Have any of you detailers ever had a visit from Environmental Health


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top notch work!
Spies this on PH and wondered if you would pot is up.

Outstanding.


----------



## Sheltie333 (Apr 23, 2013)

What a mess, good job!


----------



## Fromagerman (Jan 10, 2011)

Mold on the steering wheel



dubstyle said:


> Great Turnaround, been waiting for this since i seen @MonkeyMan tweet it.
> 
> Chris harris is a legend. I watch all his vids soooo much better than top gear. *Chris Harris, Harry Metcalfe and Tiff Needel so to a car show together*


Doesnt mean that they'll have chemistry together, what makes Top Gear successful is the chemistry the 3 have together.
Try watching Top Gear USA, very knowledgeable guys by the way, a racing analyst, race car driver + a comedian car guy, but chemistry is totally off


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great turnaround that was some mess!!


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

What was used on the steering wheel?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Great turnaround. He sounded very down to earth in his PH post.

Can tell he was over the moon though hAha


----------



## bugsplat (Jul 2, 2013)

That was disgusting, how people can let their cars get so bad is beyond me. I'd have just sold it i think.

Amazing job! :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work


----------

